# Free 6mth old German Shorthair



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

There is a guy that works next door to my office that has a 6 month old German shorthair he is looking to give away. I just met the dog for the first time and she is a very nice dog with a great temprament. The only reason he is getting rid of her is because he is allergic to her. The guy he got her from has had her out hunting 3 times and said she has done great for being so young. I don't know what the parents are like but I have the breeders number if anyone is interested. also, the dog has had some of it's shots, maybe all, I don't know...he is checking on that (he wasn't completely sure, again you could call the breeder). I am pretty sure this was a backyard breeding type deal so I am not sure on a few of the details, but he is looking to get her into a nice home with someone that would be able to enjoy the dog. PM if interested.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

where is this dog located, could you email pics please to [email protected] 
Thanks


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Where are you located and can you post a pic.


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

where r u located and is the dog still available?


----------

